# Pre-loaded Slingshot



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I am new to Slingshotforum so I am not certain this topic has been covered. I lhave never seen another slingshot set up like the ones I make so I thought it might be worthwhile sharing. All of my slingshots are made with a notch/slot in the bottom of the handle that accepts the leather pouch folded over and pre-loaded with whatever ammo I am using. I can go from a complete rest with my slingshot in my back pocket and my arms hanging along my side to aiming and shooting in under 4 seconds. Simply hold the loaded slingshot as though you are ready to draw back but instead of shooting wind the bands forward around the slingshot and wedge the pouch in the slot. When you are ready to shoot simply repeat the process. Keep you eye on your quarry, pull the slingshot out of your pocket, grab the pouch and dislodge it, unwind, pull and shoot. I will try to send a couple of photographs if I can figure it out.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Sounds interesting and pictures are always good.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of photo's of my preloaded slingshot.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

What about the second shot?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like your idea and have never seen it before. we used to do it with old time one piece wooden clothes pins, but we had them on a lanyard at the base of the slingshot. We would keep them in our back pocket with the pouch hanging out. When a shot came, we would grab the pouch and yank the slingshot out of the back pocket.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Frogman asked "what about the second shot?". The second shot follows in whatever manner you like. The notch evolved some time back when I was on a mountain road on my motorcycle. I wasn't hunting but it was hunting season. I came around a corner and there was a grouse. If I had had a slingshot I would have had lunch. When i got home I designed a smal but powerful slingshot that I could keep comfortably in my back pocket at all times. Because it's designed to be close at hand but not always in my hand it needed to be ready to go instantly, hence the notch. The slingshot in the pictures is only about 3.5x4.5 inches but it packs a pretty good whallop.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I should have mentioned that the pouch material I use is elk hide. The elk hide is very soft and supple yet strong. It twists and lays reasonably flat against the handle. Anything with these characteristcs would work great. (The slingshot in the picture is only 1/4 inch thick.)


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry, I said 1/4 inch thick but it's actually 5/16. The material is micarta. I also make them out of 3/8 inch paper micarta and 7/16 multiplex.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

frogman said:


> What about the second shot?


Second shot shame on you


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Winnie said:


> Here are a couple of photo's of my preloaded slingshot.


Interesting idea, nice looking catty.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A brilliant simple idea at the ready to deliver the first fatal shot, there may not be a need for a second shot. I like it. Inovative.


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Winnie said:


> Here are a couple of photo's of my preloaded slingshot.


Very simple and clever idea! The second shot is is for those who can't acknowlege a good idea when they see one.


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

frogman said:


> What about the second shot?


Pardon?


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

frogman said:


> What about the second shot?


Yeah. Or the 20th? Pull up your socks!


----------



## klaasopdebeeck (Apr 22, 2011)

That's a great Idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good idea, keep posting.


----------



## SLiuGraphite (Dec 23, 2010)

Cave-dweller said:


> Yeah. Or the 20th? Pull up your socks!


Calm down Cave-dweller. Frogman knows what he's talkin about.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

SLiuGraphite said:


> Yeah. Or the 20th? Pull up your socks!


Calm down Cave-dweller. Frogman knows what he's talkin about.
[/quote]

Yeah even if his socks bunch up at the ankles


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Winnie said:


> I am new to Slingshotforum so I am not certain this topic has been covered. I lhave never seen another slingshot set up like the ones I make so I thought it might be worthwhile sharing. All of my slingshots are made with a notch/slot in the bottom of the handle that accepts the leather pouch folded over and pre-loaded with whatever ammo I am using. I can go from a complete rest with my slingshot in my back pocket and my arms hanging along my side to aiming and shooting in under 4 seconds. Simply hold the loaded slingshot as though you are ready to draw back but instead of shooting wind the bands forward around the slingshot and wedge the pouch in the slot. When you are ready to shoot simply repeat the process. Keep you eye on your quarry, pull the slingshot out of your pocket, grab the pouch and dislodge it, unwind, pull and shoot. I will try to send a couple of photographs if I can figure it out.


my way
http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/about558.html&highlight=


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

faca said:


> I am new to Slingshotforum so I am not certain this topic has been covered. I lhave never seen another slingshot set up like the ones I make so I thought it might be worthwhile sharing. All of my slingshots are made with a notch/slot in the bottom of the handle that accepts the leather pouch folded over and pre-loaded with whatever ammo I am using. I can go from a complete rest with my slingshot in my back pocket and my arms hanging along my side to aiming and shooting in under 4 seconds. Simply hold the loaded slingshot as though you are ready to draw back but instead of shooting wind the bands forward around the slingshot and wedge the pouch in the slot. When you are ready to shoot simply repeat the process. Keep you eye on your quarry, pull the slingshot out of your pocket, grab the pouch and dislodge it, unwind, pull and shoot. I will try to send a couple of photographs if I can figure it out.


my way
http://slingshots.my...html&highlight=
[/quote]

Nice Idea!


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll be trying that one thanks


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Winnie said:


> The notch evolved some time back when I was on a mountain road on my motorcycle.


Good idea - I know I've needed a ready to shoot slingshot on my motorcycle MANY times. Preferably one that shoots backwards.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

frogman said:


> What about the second shot?


if no notch, then what about the first shot? jesus, "what about the second shot." the second shot is taken by scamp. lol.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Neat Idea for carry,


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Neat Idea for carry,


----------

